# High Island 09-18-04



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/posting.php?mode=quote&p=133076









Another great weekend to be fishing. The storm surge had cleaned the beach and the water was green. Small rollers less than a foot were breaking on the beach. Finger mullet by the millions in the first gut, and we were catching croakers almost every cast with fishbites. The shrimp boats were in close and this was a good thing today. I got a few rods cast out. It did not take long for the reds to start hitting.

Peggy with her first bull red 









The reds were moving through in very large schools and almost every fish was a double with a trpple and four on a few times. It was very fun. At one point they were hitting so good I could not get but one rod out at a time.

Thomas with a bull red. Me and Peggy both had fish on when this pic was taken 









The reds hit good all morning long with us catching around ten bull reds before nine. A few people had started to show up, and we were in for a fun day.

Peggy stayed busy catching bull reds all morning. 









Buckeye,being a shark fishing machine, did not waste any time. He was pulling sharks in often with a few good ones. 









Oscar got to the beach and we started to get ready to chase some shrimp boats out of our kayaks. We got out as one was coming by, Oscar and his boy were trolling spoons and I was dragging dead bait. We followed the first boat for a little with no action. A large school of poggies was about 1/2 mile out, so we paddled out and fished around them. The second boat would prove more productive. I was in the middle of the troll with Oscar and Anthony on the outside trolling. I got a hit, but the fish was swimming towards me so I just stopped to let him catch me. My first mistake was not telling Oscar that I might have a fish. My second was not cutting my line. When the hookset, I was in trouble. He must have been Cuban, because that was where he was going. We fought for thirty minutes before I could start to gain line. When he did get close he would turn me in circles for a few minutes then head south again. Oscar and Anthony had stayed behind the boat and were a mile or so from me. The fish finally started to go in the direction of Oscar. By this point I was tired and so was he. I was going to cut the line but Oscar was getting closer. I fought him for another thirty minutes. When I would get him close we would do a few 360s and back south we would head. After about forty minutes or so I got a good look at him, 5' 1/2 to 6' blacktip, why was this taking so long.. Oscar had gotten to me and I wanted a pic. Grabbed the leader to pick him up for a pic and saw why it had taken so long. The hook had set in the pec fin, that would explain all the 360s. I got dizzy one time from going around so much. He did not want his picture taken, took of and the line got caught on one of my kayak eyelets and ping. I do not know who was happier me or the fish. Oscar threw the anchor and we started bottom fishing. Did not take long before we were getting nailed by bull reds. Often two at a time. We stayed out for a few hours catching bull red and big uglies out of the yaks. What a blast, Oscar will have the pics from the yaks. When I did get back to the beach found Gonzofish landing another bull red. 









We caught fish all day with everyone getting in on the action. I do not know the fish count it was alot. They where hitting most anything that was in the water. The croakers were in on the high tide. Good to see everyone.


----------



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

It was a great day! Love the story as well. 
We hit the HI beach at about 11:00am after being held up in traffic from an overturned 18 wheeler.

We still managed 5 Bull reds 38-42 inches and a few hard runs that were dropped. 
The weather and beach conditions were beautiful. We stopped at about the 2 mile mark.


----------



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

*Here are some pics from our trip.*

Here are a few pics from 11:00-4:00 pm.


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

*Wow!*

Sounds like a perfect fishing day....must have been a blast. We're still waiting for the reds down south. Great report.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Pelican and I ventured to High Island and met up with NeverEnough and GunDoctor. As the day progressed, we found ourselves surrounded on both sides, by several TTMB'ers, and others kept showing up. It was nice to put some faces with the names--nice to meet you all!

The sunrise was absolutely gorgeous, and the perfect intro to the wonderful day ahead.

The highlight for me, was learning to yak. I think I'm hooked! 

An additional bennie was GunDoctor's "tackle school" in the heat of the day, under the canopy, in the shade, with a nice breeze and a cold drink. 

Here's a few of our pics:

1. Sunrise
2. NeverEnough with first catch of the day
3. BayGal with little shark
4. Pelican with "his best one yet"
5. GunDoctor rigging up


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Good goin guys and girls. Thank you for the great pics and great reports................later,Dave


----------



## john p (Jun 28, 2004)

i have not been to high island. how would you drive there from houston


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

john p said:


> i have not been to high island. how would you drive there from houston


 take I-10 East for about 70 miles till you get to Winnie, take the Hwy124 south for about 15miles. on Hwy 87 take a left (east) past the barricades. watch out for the clay deposits.


----------



## lbleavell (May 28, 2004)

that is some nice fish. water looked beautiful. can't ask for any better


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

here is a link to some of the fish caught out of the yaks.

http://www.surf-masters.com/msforum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3877


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*Hi*

What general area of H.I. do you guys set up on? Do you stay towards the pier or go down towards the nude beach? I usually go down about 5 miles from where the road ends and have decent luck.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Fished right down the beach from Jolly Roger and crew, with Pelican, Bay Gay, Rebel Angler, and Gundoctor. We had a total of 8 reds from 38 to 44 inches, and 4 sharks from 3 to 9 inches(ask gundoc). I would go in to details but i think the pics tell the story really well.

Gundoctor post up them pics.

Josh


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

*44+4*

hey Josh, that first red of mine went 48" ... 

ok, so I'm blowin my horn ... couldn't help it. :cheers:

check your pm's ... BG reminded me to send you the address of the gal in seminole where I got the 555.

later,
Bob


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Neverenough said:


> Fished right down the beach from Jolly Roger and crew, with Pelican, Bay Gay, Rebel Angler, and Gundoctor. We had a total of 8 reds from 38 to 44 inches, and 4 sharks from 3 to 9 inches(ask gundoc). I would go in to details but i think the pics tell the story really well.
> 
> Gundoctor post up them pics.
> 
> Josh


Here is some of them.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

A couple more pics from this weekend.
Those two little girls with the red, are two girls that were with their dad and not fishing. I had a red on and let them take turns fighting it. I think they are both hooked on surf fishing now.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Glad to see everone out there again. I too was stuck in that overturned tanker mess. I was about 10 cars back. Luckily they got it cleared up and we were on our way. At least we got to catch some nice reds. I need to remember to take my yak more often. Don't know if I can keep up with JR and his balcktip.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Jolly Roger,

As always great report. I look forward to reading them every Monday morning. I got the "honey do" list down to a manageable level where the boss said I can go fishing for the weekend. I'll be down in Hi Island on Friday night. Not sure if I will be sleeping at the Pass or on the beach. Look for a light green xTerra with a hitch haul with coolers on the back. 

Not sure how far down the beach you usually go, but stop by and say hello.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

GunDoctor,

Ditto as for Jolly Roger. If you are fishing Hi Island drop by and say hello.


----------

